
Slack’s $2.8B Dollar Secret Sauce - kartikkumar
https://medium.com/@awilkinson/slack-s-2-8-billion-dollar-secret-sauce-5c5ec7117908#.avbawu5py
======
chii
Wow, that's some shameless self promotion if i ever seen some!

I don't think you can attribute slack's success to design of their apps alone,
but there's very little actual concrete design info, except for a vague "it's
fun", "it's colorful", and "sounds cool".

